# no rough housing in the piranha tank!!



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone had any good suggestions on how to keep my piranhas from uprooting all my fake plants. i like my tank to look nice but am kinda chicken sh*t when it comes to putting my hand in the tank to mess with plants. my buddy came up with the idea of siliconing them to the bottom of the tank which sounds plausable exept mine is already set up. any ideas apreciated. thanx for the help.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Every Piranha I have ever had over 3" either up-roots the plants or bites pieces off till they are throw away. Seems as though you got to have some pretty big tanks for them to leave the plants alone. A lot of it probably has to do with thier personality.

Forgot to mention, a lot of P owners dont have this problem. So it's not like they all do it, again thier personality/ temprement.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

if ur tank is big enougth putting your hand in isnt really a problem just heard them to the opposite end of the tank
as for planting try using a few of the lead weights and you can buy a long aquarium planter its a long stick with 2 prongs at the end like a fork that u can use for planting without the need to put your hands in the tank
i have a 29" set of grabbers that i use for removing un-eaten food (not cause i dont wanna put my hand in there its because i cant reach the bottom of my tank without standing on a chair or ladders lol my tanks nearly 5ft off the ground as i have children and thought would be the safest hieght


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I will move this to the plant forum so you may recieve some more experienced advice on this matter.

_*Topic Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum*_


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

only suggestion I have is......remove what you don't want to replace the next day....they always uproot plants, and unless you have a 300 gal, it only gets worse.


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

thanx for moving my post, and thanx for the advice. im still pretty unsure about putting my hands in the tank(my hands and me are quite attatched) so i think ill look for one of those grabbers. thanx again. PEACE


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about putting your hands in there, your Ps are much more afraid than you are. My rule of thumb is watch what the piranhas are doing rather than what your doing. Sooner or later your going to have to put your hand in there, try to get used to it. You can try doing it when they have thier back turned towards you, that way you can get your hand out if they turn towards it. Not that it means they are intending to bite. My 10" rbp always tries to get in the way of what I'm doing in the tank. I sometimes run him off to the other side with a net or my algae scrubber, just in case. Although years ago I used to pet him and he never gave an impression that he wanted to bite me. Using a tank divider could help you too. the side of the tank you are going to work on, make sure the P is on the other side and put the divider in so they cant get to you.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya ur PS r afraid of u or u can just get more gravel if ur plants always come out


----------



## btweather (Mar 12, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> I wouldn't worry about putting your hands in there, your Ps are much more afraid than you are. My rule of thumb is watch what the piranhas are doing rather than what your doing.


i just got my piranhas yesterday and today did a partial water change and gravel vac. i was adjusting my plants that had came up in the process when one of the ten stripped danios i have in my piranha tank swam up to my arm and nipped me. didnt hurt but i thought it was a piranha at first, it scared the sh*t right out of me. lol


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

btweather said:


> thanx for moving my post, and thanx for the advice. im still pretty unsure about putting my hands in the tank(my hands and me are quite attatched) so i think ill look for one of those grabbers. thanx again. PEACE


ah it will be cool i pet my fish sometime. You can cool your water temp down to chill them out. what is your temp at now.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

1st of all ur piaranhas r afraid of u so stick ur hand in thier if u get bit its not like ur whole hnad will be gone


----------

